# Il teatro



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Amici ed amiche seguite il teatro? Avete esperienze di recitazione?


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

Io! Ho fatto anni e anni di teatro.. ogni giorno a casa mi esercitavo davanti allo specchio... E' un'esperienza bellissima!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io! Ho fatto anni e anni di teatro.. ogni giorno a casa mi esercitavo davanti allo specchio... E' un'esperienza bellissima!



Ho un amica che fa teatro, la vedo sempre presissima. A me non ha mai preso molto però a dire il vero, questione di gusti.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

Chi prova a far teatro, se ovviamente ha dei buoni insegnanti e buoni stimoli difficilmente ne rimane impresso negativamente..


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2012)

da piccola ci andavo spesso perchè mio padre che è un grande appassionato mi ci portava, in primis a vedere commedie e lirica. 

concerti e balletti invece ne ho visti pochi. 
adesso è un pò di anni che non ci vado, mi piacerebbe riandare a vedere qualcosa all'arena di verona.


----------



## smallball (21 Novembre 2012)

inizio stasera la mia diciottesima stagione teatrale consecutiva...ho visto tantissimi spettacoli e conosciuto molti attori...il teatro e' un qualcosa di unico che da emozioni incredibili...stasera esordio con Cyrano de Bergerac interpretato da Alessandro Preziosi


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> inizio stasera la mia diciottesima stagione teatrale consecutiva...ho visto tantissimi spettacoli e conosciuto molti attori...il teatro e' un qualcosa di unico che da emozioni incredibili...stasera esordio con Cyrano de Bergerac interpretato da Alessandro Preziosi


Preziosi è una bomba. Non pensavo, un fenomeno!


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2012)

e lo spettacolo lo ha dimostrato...2 ora e mezza in cui Preziosi in pratica e' oltre l'80% dello spettacolo:interpretazione mostruosa emozionante commovente...uno spettacolo che consiglio vivamente di vedere


----------

